# Laufschrift in der Statusleiste



## Rolfus (8. Dez 2006)

Den nachfolgenden Tag habe ich bisher immer benutzt 
um eine Laufschrift in der Statusleiste zu erstellen. 
Mit dem IE 6 hatte ich da nie Probleme 
aber mit dem IE 7 erscheint keine Laufschrift 
was muß ich da ändern? 


```
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript> 
<!-- 
ScrollSpeed = 100; // milliseconds between scrolls 
ScrollChars = 1; // chars scrolled per time period 
function SetupTicker() { 
// add space to the left of the message 
msg = "Anmeldung der Schulneulinge am Dienstag, den 17.10, am Mittwoch, den 18.10 und am Donnerstag, den 19.10 von 7.30 bis 12.00 Uhr "; 
RunTicker();} 
function RunTicker() { 
window.setTimeout('RunTicker()',ScrollSpeed); 
window.status = msg; 
msg = msg.substring(ScrollChars) + msg.substring(0,ScrollChars);} 
SetupTicker(); 
 </SCRIPT>
```
Für die Hilfe schon mal vielen Dank
Rolfus


----------



## The_S (8. Dez 2006)

Java != JavaScript. Wir sind ein Java-Forum. Du hast ein JavaScript Problem. Wenn du es trotzem loswerden willst, dann poste in die richtige Kateogrie (für Verirrte (JavaScript)). Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit hier bezüglich JavaScript hilfe zu bekommen gleich viel geringer ist, als in einem normalen JavaScript/HTML/SchlagMichTod Forum.


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Dez 2006)

*verschoben*


----------

